# The Dickson Family Farmhouse (In their own words)



## jerm IX (May 26, 2013)

Dickson Family Farmhouse by jerm IX, on Flickr

Our visit to the Dickson Family Farmhouse in Ingersoll, Ontario was a remarkable experience. The decaying of the structure and the remaining toys and artifacts offered up plenty of rummaging fun, but it was the contents of a box uncovered on the second floor that brought the Dickson family to life. The box was full of correspondence dated between 1902 and the late 1920s between the Scottish Dickson immigrants and their family members both back home and in nearby Tavistock, Ontario.

Until my eyes bled, I spent the day today transcribing those letters to the best of my abilities. Click the link to delve into the minds and hearts of the deceased members of the Dickson family, in their own words...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/05/abandonment-issues-dickson-family.html





Mrs. G Dickson by jerm IX, on Flickr




To mock a killing bird by jerm IX, on Flickr




THE Ingersoll Times - September 16, 1975 by jerm IX, on Flickr




Monkey business by jerm IX, on Flickr




Deady bear by jerm IX, on Flickr




Undressed by jerm IX, on Flickr




Alexander Dickson's Voter Registration Certificate by jerm IX, on Flickr




Now I lay me down to sleep by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 26, 2013)

Simply "WOW"! You always seem to catch the emotional side of the places you visit, very inspirational


----------



## jerm IX (May 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot SW. Appreciate that.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2013)

Thought provoking and wonderful pics! Looks like an interesting explore, thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (May 27, 2013)

superb thanks for sharing that


----------



## jerm IX (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for looking Sshhhh & Judder. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## NakedEye (May 29, 2013)

I ignored this for a while fearing extreme envy induced anxiety if i peeked.....now I need beta blockers! Oozes charm and history this place and you've captured it well....the teddy bear in the cradle type thing by the window is a dream come true!! [admit it - you put it there!!] cheers for posting this, loved it


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you NakedEye. But no I did not put the teddy bear there. That must have been another explorer. With the exception of placing an item I dig up onto a ledge or table for a clean shot I don't move things around or stage scenes. 
I like that as I found it look in the shots.


----------



## Lusker (Jun 5, 2013)

Great set of pictures Jerm


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the pics, that place is great!


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 9, 2013)

Able thanks again peeps. This one was special for sure. Be sure to click the link to to the blog and read all the letters I transcribed. They were so rad.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fantastic report!
Thanks..


----------



## oddity (Jun 10, 2013)

Fascinating stuff! Had to read that carefully and pass the link to your blog on to my Dad who's doing our family tree...that's my Surname! It's a long shot and not aware of any distant relatives in Canada but they did originate in Scotland, so who knows!

Excellent report anyway!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 10, 2013)

Top quality pics and report many thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Superb report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. I'll say again how much I enjoy the positive vibes 'round here.



oddity said:


> Fascinating stuff! Had to read that carefully and pass the link to your blog on to my Dad who's doing our family tree...that's my Surname! It's a long shot and not aware of any distant relatives in Canada but they did originate in Scotland, so who knows!
> 
> Excellent report anyway!



THIS. This is my favorite kind of response. This personal connection made by someone. Whether the family is connected or not, it struck a chord with you. That is so powerful to me. Thank you.


----------

